# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Art Handler, Minnesota Street Project Art Services, San Francisco

## Chris Barber

Minnesota Street Project Art Services provides a comprehensive, concierge-based art collection management service to private collectors, galleries, and institutions. Adhering to the best art handling practices, we package, install, transport, inventory, and store artwork in conformance with museum standards, with 100% of our profits going to supporting and sustaining Bay Area arts and culture. Our 50,000 ft2 storage facility located in San Francisco, CA, features state-of the art environmental-control and security systems, as well as an attractive viewing room and photography facility.

Minnesota Street Project is currently seeking a full-time Art Handler (for both Field and In-House Work), with expert art handling skills, to join our team of arts professionals.


Responsibilities
Exhibits a friendly and approachable demeanor with MSP staff, clients, and vendors, acting as a positive ambassador for the overall Project; ensures strong communication is facilitated and deadlines are continually met.

In the field, works under the supervision of the Lead Art Handler to expertly handle, package, install and transport high-value artworks for blue chip clients, all in accordance with museum standards.

When in-house, assists in daily work orders (packaging and handling artwork) and installs for client viewing room appointments, stages outgoing artworks, anticipates incoming shipments by designating spaces in advance of deliveries, and assists with loading and unloading of trucks for shipments and field jobs.

Assists the registration department with measuring and barcoding incoming artworks; condition reports artworks on an as-needed basis; transfers registered works from temporary to permanent storage.

Keeps warehouse consistently clean, usable, and client-ready, bringing a proactive approach; inventories and readies supplies for field teams; administers reuse/recycling policies.

Attends weekly department meetings and performs other related duties as required.

Requirements
BA in Visual Arts, Humanities, Art History or equivalent required; MA preferred.

Minimum 3 years of experience in a museum, gallery or art shipping organization; demonstrated expertise in art handling techniques and storing practices.

Demonstrated concern for detail, accuracy and precise execution of work; ability to quickly identify and resolve problems, ensuring projects stay on schedule.

Works well independently and in a team; excellent communication skills, both verbally and written.

Experienced operating warehouse equipment (VRCs, forklifts, walkie stackers, and pallet jacks) a plus.

Valid CA license and willingness to deliver and install artwork on a moments notice.

Ability to lift 50 lbs. and safely cart artwork within a ½ block.

Proficient with PC and Mac operating systems and software, including Adobe and Microsoft Suites and Filemaker Pro; familiarity with G Suite and CRMs.

Reports to Operations Manager


How to Apply

Please email a single PDF that includes a cover letter, resume, and salary requirements with the subject line ArtHandlerLAST NAME to artservicesjobs@minnesotastreetproject.com. No calls, please. We will respond only to applicants we intend to interview. Thank you for your interest in Minnesota Street Project Art Services.

----------

